# What functions/cognitive style is here



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I was sitting on a bench in the park in this enclosed garden area by myself just observing things around me, enjoying the sun blazing then the hailstones and I was just thinking about life.

And I was thinking about how everything is connected and in many ways the same. A bit like the Geon Theory of object recognition whereby all things no matter how complex can be built up through the same basic shapes, just arranged in different ways. Google image it you'll see what I mean. And I felt that categorizing things takes them out of their true nature in a way, I mean it helps with you know availability heuristics, quick decisions, but you forget the simplicity of everything. The most complex machines are still governed by these simple formulas and mathematical principles. Of course I understand that it isn't as simple as knowing these things to build an actual airplane.

It kind of puts things in perspective when you, say, look at a plane and see that it consists of large pieces of metal, windows, a high powered engine, wheels, an understanding of the principles of flight and physics. I guess for me it makes things feel more within reach, not so distant and inconceivable. I spent about an hour just experiencing these sensations, enjoying the hailstones pelting me, being nervous they'd get bigger but enjoying feeling soaked yet warm with it being summer. I was thinking why does it scare me that there are hailstones, why do I feel like I need to quickly find some shelter because it's raining. I mean it feels refreshing, it's not going to harm me. Then I remembered my phone was in my pocket getting pretty soaked and went home LOL.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I think you know what you're writing about


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> I think you know what you're writing about


Well I was thinking positivist thinking style, maybe Ti.

What do you think I think I wrote about?

Possibly associative synthetic


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

TruthDismantled said:


> Well I was thinking positivist thinking style, maybe Ti.
> 
> What do you think I think I wrote about?
> 
> Possibly associative synthetic


your base functions and holographic if you are talking about cognitive


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> your base functions and holographic if you are talking about cognitive


And is that what you think that train of thought shows?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

TruthDismantled said:


> And is that what you think that train of thought shows?


Personally I don't really completely agree with the train of thought, mostly the part about the airplane. You say that its *only* those things. You ignore what goes into the creation of those things. It is endlessly complex and tedious...not really so much near. Mentally near and understandable, but materially, there's no way that mindset would bring anything to fruition.

As far as objects being made of the same basic shapes, well that's a consequence of mental approximation, and suffers from zeno's paradox as you noted. When you come up against such heuristics, you have to remember that a tool is not the truth.


----------

